# Any 1 from mid glamorgan aving ICSI dwn IVF Wales...??



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello  

Any one frm the mid glamorgan goin 4 ivf dwn the IVF Wales...?

Me and my DP av bn ttc 5 years and av bn on the waiting list 2 years and finaly started in may   My DP as a low sperm count so only option was ICSI..

Iv been on suprecur since the 30/06/10 and went for a base line scan 19/07/10 it all went well and the lining ov my womb was thin enough 2 start stimming straight away   i was on menopur and suprecur 2 injections a day...

Went for another scan 2day 26/07/10 to check the follicles and how many there was growin... I was so happy that i ad 8 follicles on the right ovary and looked lyk i was ready 4 EC 02/08/10  

Iv got appoitment friday 30/07/10 for another scan then find out if EC will b nxt monday the way things r looking i will b so fingers crossed  


Love Gemma
  xxx


----------

